# Duel mass flywheel places to get them as Audi no longer make them!!!!????T



## Highcontrast7 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi I've bought myself a Mark 1 Audi TT 180 brake 6-speed manual on an 03 plate and I've I've already within a week or 2 replacing the clutch as it's slipping. But I've been told by the people who are doing the clutch that the flywheel will need doing as well and it makes sense economically but the problem is it's going to cost me ME2 around £1,100 for the whole lot and I haven't been able to get the garage to source the flywheel I've had to source it myself and I'm not very good with mechanical stuff. If anyone knows of any place to get decent Audi TT parts for all Audi TT mark 1 including the 6-speed please let me know so great to be here I need help!!!😁👍


----------



## TT Terry. (Nov 10, 2021)

Convert to single mass set up and save a fortune.


----------



## Highcontrast7 (Nov 16, 2021)

Yeah I've been told you can get a conversion kit for a solid flywheel but I've been told by mates who done that themselves that the gear change is almost like changing gear in a tractor probably an exaggeration but it's not smooth. Have you had the different experience at all and thanks very much for replying buddy


----------



## TT Terry. (Nov 10, 2021)

Highcontrast7 said:


> Yeah I've been told you can get a conversion kit for a solid flywheel but I've been told by mates who done that themselves that the gear change is almost like changing gear in a tractor probably an exaggeration but it's not smooth. Have you had the different experience at all and thanks very much for replying buddy





Highcontrast7 said:


> Yeah I've been told you can get a conversion kit for a solid flywheel but I've been told by mates who done that themselves that the gear change is almost like changing gear in a tractor probably an exaggeration but it's not smooth. Have you had the different experience at all and thanks very much for replying buddy


I don't think it is as bad as people say. Works perfectly on my 225 quattro.


----------



## Highcontrast7 (Nov 16, 2021)

Ok thanks for very much for your your input mate if I have a nightmare putting the one on the I think I've got the correct I might go for the conversion kit and thanks for replying mate I appreciate it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You may get lots of transmission vibration at idle.
Hoggy.


----------



## Highcontrast7 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi Hoggy thanks for reply. Do you mean with a solid flywheel? 👍


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Highcontrast7 said:


> Hi Hoggy thanks for reply. Do you mean with a solid flywheel? 👍


Hi, Yes a solid flywheel can cause lots of transmission vibes at idle.
Hoggy.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Audi no longer making dmf's is not a problem but being unable to find them at all creates a huge problem.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Does Sachs cater for the mk1 ?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Jay225 said:


> Does Sachs cater for the mk1 ?


Yes they do.


----------



## Highcontrast7 (Nov 16, 2021)

I've managed to source Luk parts and it seems to look like the right one. But it took blood sweet and tears To to find one I was looking for one before I go and LV to go for the solid flywheel as be been tried by companies to go for the solid one. Its the 6speed that's making it harder I think!!


----------



## Highcontrast7 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes a solid flywheel can cause lots of transmission vibes at idle.
> Hoggy.


I thought so my mates were saying not to. Thanks for the help much appreciated 👍


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

Highcontrast7 said:


> Hi I've bought myself a Mark 1 Audi TT 180 brake 6-speed manual on an 03 plate and I've I've already within a week or 2 replacing the clutch as it's slipping. But I've been told by the people who are doing the clutch that the flywheel will need doing as well and it makes sense economically but the problem is it's going to cost me ME2 around £1,100 for the whole lot and I haven't been able to get the garage to source the flywheel I've had to source it myself and I'm not very good with mechanical stuff. If anyone knows of any place to get decent Audi TT parts for all Audi TT mark 1 including the 6-speed please let me know so great to be here I need help!!!😁👍


The DMF is manufactured by LUK and not Audi, I would suggest a motor factor that has a direct account with LUK, GSF or ECP for example. Secondly the DMF is designed to neutralise engine vibrations, changing to a single mass flywheel means the vibrations will manifest themselves elsewhere. Its a popular conversion on Ford Transits but normally a damped crankshaft pulley is fitted at the same time.


----------



## Highcontrast7 (Nov 16, 2021)

I went with the lUK dual mass flywheel but mine's the six speed so it was harder to get hold of but I managed to get one it's in in and running lovely. Yeah I was told that it was like changing gear and a tractor a bit of an exaggeration but I'm sure it was worth the money knee-high as I'm planning to keep it. Thanks for your reply appreciate it 👍


----------

